# Compare Aire 156D v Aire Trib 16.0 SB



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Talk about your 14.0 Trib. Are you unhappy with it?

I ran a 16'er for 5 years as my only boat. It was too big for a lot of I-II rivers and most things under 1,500cfs.

I added a 13.0SB four seasons ago. It's a tad small, but is kind of a sports car. It's great for daytrips with 2 adults and 2 growing kids. The girls are now 9 and 11 (we got it when they were 6 and 8).

16.0SB IMHO would be more apples:apples with the 156R (closer in shape and volume)

For the money, keep the 14.0Trib and add a 16.0Trib.

Buddy of mine has a 143D. It rows/paddles a lot like my 13.0SB.

For "all around", and paddle-ability probably the 156D.


If you go 156D, are you thinking sealed pocket floor or open floor pocket?


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I really like the 14 trib
I have an unsealed floor which I think for the smaller raft is important on bigger flows but think its a total PIA at the take out
With the bigger raft I'd go with the sealed floor if it were an option

I feel the raft currently doesnt have a lot of room but honestly I have not outfitted at well as it could be. I also feel the the tube diameter in the 14 trib is too small for my liking. 

I am looking for one all around boat that can get down the smaller lower flow stuff on day trips but can also handle one more adult on occasion and do will fully loaded for a 5 to 7 days.

Certainly, if the thought is I can make that work (comfortably) with what I've got I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

1 more adult on daytrips is easy in your current boat.
1 more adult on multidays, you've probably got good rationale for a bigger boat.

Are you in a position where you could demo or rent some boats--do any of your friends have the 156D or 16.0SB?

I had a dropstitch floor in my 16' Maravia. I liked it better than the open floor pocket in my current 156R. I completely agree with your line of thinking.

156D:
Length: 15'7"
Load Capacity: 1876 lbs.
Width: 7-0"
Weight: 169 lbs.
Tube Diameter: 22"
Air Chambers: 8
Bow/Stern Rise: 12"
Base Fabric: 1670
Waterline: 107"
Material Weight Oz/Yd: 35/43
Thwarts: Up to 4

 16.0SB:
Length: 16' 
Load Capacity: 1800 lbs. 
Width: 7' 2.5" 
Weight: 170 
Tube Diameter: 22'' 
Air Chambers: 8 
Bow/Stern Rise: 15" 
Base Fabric: 1670 
Waterline: 127" 
Material Weight Oz/Yd: 31 oz/sq. yd. 
Thwarts: 3

By the numbers: other factors being nearly equal, the 156E should feel "sportier" with a shorter waterline, especially if you get the sealed floor pocket.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I am really leaning towards the 156D

Is anyone out there currently paddling that raft?
Curious about some details regarding that boat.
Gracias.

I have come up with a price for my trib with frame and oars.
Hit me up with a text if interested
303-229-oh oh 7 oh


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a 156D with an open floor pocket. I love the boat. Very versatile. It bridges the gap between a small boat and a large boat pretty well in regards to performance. The shape of the raft makes it nimble while the open pocket helps it track well. I don't care that its a little heavy at the takeout, it will drain if you give it a few minutes. Plenty of room, my raft comfortably carried my gear, wife and I for 26 days on the Grand. I've used in on smaller rivers and moderate sized creeks as well, although a smaller raft would be preferable.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Iraq, what frame are you using (and size)?

Any pics of your setup?


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

I have an NRS four bay frame. The captain's seat is bolted to the top of a dry box. 

Here's a picture of my raft loaded for a seven day middle fork trip. Its the light blue boat between the old Avon and the blue cat.


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is the quality difference in Aire's own words.

Tributary and AIRE are Not Created Equal - AIRE Blog


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

Paddle Iraq said:


> I have an NRS four bay frame. The captain's seat is bolted to the top of a dry box.
> 
> Here's a picture of my raft loaded for a seven day middle fork trip. Its the light blue boat between the old Avon and the blue cat.


 Hard to see your frame,get out of the hot spring & take a close up!


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

jpbay said:


> Hard to see your frame,get out of the hot spring & take a close up!


Maybe you can see it a little better in this picture.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Now that's river porn


----------



## riverjunky (May 11, 2011)

I feel your pain on this one, deciding what boat is perfect for every situation is impossible. I need a 130D to go with my 156D for those smaller rivers and paddle crews, also could use a Wave Destroyer for the big water and solo trips, oh, and an Tomcat IK for those class 1-3 solo day trips, never ends. But, with that, the 156D is a great all around boat. This boat is sporty, alot smaller than my buddys 16 foot NRS. I love the deminishing tubes and would definately get the open floor to act as a balast. My brother also runs a 156D and would have flipped his boat in China Rapid on the Salmon if he wouldnt have had water in the floor. I run a custom four bay NRS frame with drop bags, cargo net, and wood table for seat up front. You can look at my pictures in my Grande Ronde set on my flickr account, or watch my videos on youtube for how the boat handles.

flickr Wallowa and Grande Ronde Rivers, Minam to Troy, Oregon. - a set on Flickr
youtube
nwtrailjunky - YouTube


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Paddle Iraq said:


> Maybe you can see it a little better in this picture.


All I see is a beer belly.


----------



## verendus (Nov 4, 2012)

I just went through choosing a bigger family, multi-day boat. I haven't looked at SB16, but looked hard at 156R, 156D, and a few other 16'. If you were to keep your 14', I'd say go for a real 16', but if you are going to have one boat, you can't beat 156D. It rides like a 14', but has the gear and passenger capacity for week long trip. I know a few friends who does 3week grand trips and love it. 

I went with 156D with sealed pocket floor. I don't really believe in the ballast effect. It may help with tracking a bit, but if you are running into a hole that will flip the boat, 10-20 gallons of extra water will contribute little to the stability. I would much prefer to have a boat that would be quick and nimble to maneuver. If you are planning to paddle with it, it'll be even more versatile. I don't plan to paddle, but put a 4-bay frame full-time or a small day frame with a couple of paddlers (my daughters) while I control the boat. 

You really can't go wrong with either. If you live near one of Aire's service center, 10 year no fault warranty will certainly be worth the extra. Tributariers, although come with 5 year warranty, will not cover accidental damages. 

Good luck.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

wildh2onriver said:


> All I see is a beer belly.


Sunflower, PBR, and the pooch guarding the rig down below.....now that's heaven on earth.
riverjunky - nice set-up. I like your drop bag below your seat with the two pelicans beside the seat....nice idea. Hmmmm. I really shouldn't browse the frame porn pics, it just gives me ideas and ends up costing me $$$.
KJ


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

For all of you not in the market for a boat what is a fair market value of a 4 yr old great condition trib 14.0 SB?
What would you sell it for if you were the seller and what would you buy it for if you were the buyer?
Thanks


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

erdvm1 said:


> For all of you not in the market for a boat what is a fair market value of a 4 yr old great condition trib 14.0 SB?
> What would you sell it for if you were the seller and what would you buy it for if you were the buyer?
> Thanks


Probably $2,00-2,200.

I paid $1,700 for a good (not great) condition 3yo 13.0SB, and know of 2yo commercially-rented 13.0SB and 14.0SB's going for $1,900.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

MT4Runner said:


> Probably $2,00-2,200.
> 
> I paid $1,700 for a good (not great) condition 3yo 13.0SB, and know of 2yo commercially-rented 13.0SB and 14.0SB's going for $1,900.


And from what I understand the commercial boats have a 1 year warranty? And likely many times the wear?
Would you agree?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

You're correct -- commercial warranty is shorter than retail.
Wear would be subjective on a commercial boat--some have had brutal lives, some have had easy lives.

The boat I bought was probably a 6-7 on a scale of 1-10.
The rental boats I was referring to were probably 7-8's.
Assume yours is a 9. 

You'll never get new price on it, because someone else will pay a few hundred more to get their own fresh warranty.

My recommendation: Price it at $2,500-2,800 as a fair price--could take a month or two to sell, $2,200 to get it to move in a week or two. $2,000 to move tomorrow!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

This is great info

So the boat new is 3,300$ and four years old but was only used for two ( I pulled the trigger before both kids were old enough to raft, Doh!)
And I would say a 9 out of ten with extra d-rings
I was originally thinking $2500 but after heating this it seems a $1000 off a new boat price is fair and should sell quick in your opinion $2300

Thanks for taking the time. I am trying to sell quickly at a fair price.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I do speak English

I just have really really big fingers and the phone doesn't appreciate my huge fingers


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

It seems like there are tons of boats from $1,000 to $2,000 with the $1k boats being "4's" and anything less than $1k is trashed. Needs to be an "8" or better to get more than $2k for it. 

Add a bit for "BIG" names--AIRE, Sotar, Maravia, Hyside, NRS, especially if they had warranty remaining (private sellers); less for Aire's Trib and NRS' Otter series.

I was shopping last summer and that seemed to be my experience. 

I had a 16' Maravia that was 8-9 years old and probably a "6" when I bought it for $1,100. It was probably a 4-5 when I sold it for $900 eight years later. It sold three hours after I listed it on Craigslist (May of '12), so I probably listed it too cheaply! I listed it for $1,000 and let the seller talk me down to $900 and I threw in my old conduit frame that I had $60 in materials.

Maybe ask $2,500 or $2,600 for yours, if it doesn't move after a couple of weeks, drop it to $2,300. It's only the end of February, after all. If you start at $2,500, you'll also have room to move down to $2,300 if the seller wants to haggle.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Very accurate information
Thanks


----------



## mtnkasper (Apr 28, 2010)

I sold my nrs 140 e last year and picked up a 156d. It is close enough in size that it will do anything my 14' did, but I have more gear space, larger tube diameter and more confidence in planning an upcoming grand trip. It will be fine for single day fun floats too. Ballast floor isn't that much of a pain at the take out. My buddy's 143e is damn near unflippable, and I'd attribute that at least partially to that ballast. We don't have kids yet, but I think my 156d will be perfect for a growing family.

Stoked for boating season!


----------

